# "CNN Breaking News -- Mitt Romney Almost President."



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

****IMPORTANT SECURITY ALERT**** 

There's a dangerous phishing email going around with the subject line: "CNN Breaking News -- Mitt Romney Almost President."

If you receive this email, delete the email immediately!

Inside the email are legitimate-looking links that will take you to a malicious website. This site will put a virus on your computer that leaves it wide open for hackers. They can steal your information, including online passwords and financial data.

This is a good reminder to be cautious when opening unsolicited email, especially one containing links. If you have doubts about an email, visit the site referenced in the email manually instead of clicking the links in the email.

This malicious email isn't the only threat out there, so it's also a good idea to always have up-to-date security software installed.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are some additional viral emails that you need to watch out for:

"YouTube Service has sent you a message: Your video on the TOP of YouTube" 
"Google Support has sent you a message: You are on the Top" 
"You have 4 pending messages on LinkedIn"


----------

